# Logitech MX518 Optical Gaming Mouse



## Nipun (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey all!
I recently purchased Logitech MX 518 last week. Some members wanted me to review it so here I am. After using it for a week, I guess I know this mouse very much and I hope that this review is helpful for people here. 

PS: This is my first gaming mouse so if I say that "this is great" or something similar, remember that I compare a non-gaming mouse to a gaming mouse here.. 

*The box*


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/DSC00321.JPG
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/DSC00322.JPG


The box/packaging of Logitech MX518 has nothing very special. The front and back of the box has the features of mouse printed over it, like compatibility, DPI, Cord length, buttons... From the box, the mouse is visible covered in thick plastic. On openning the box, a driver disk, a user's manual and the mouse itself is found.



Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/DSC00323.JPG


*Looks and feel*

I can't resist from talking about looks of this gaming mouse in this review. It has got really awesome looks and feel for the hand. When I first saw the pics of this mouse online, I thought that the mouse has some kind of "dent-style", with some parts of the mouse punched in. After touching the mouse I found that it was only the design "printed" over it, and this gives a great look to the mouse. Even if you look at the mouse from distance of about a feet, you wont be able to tell if its only design or its really punched in without touching it for the first time. The left side of mouse has a "slot"-or place for the thumb which is very comfortable if you use the computer for more than an hour per day. 


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/DSC00330.JPG


There is also a curve on the other side of the mouse which was very comfortable to house my tiny finger.  Right above the place for thumb are 2 programmable buttons that work as forward and backward buttons by default.


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/DSC00334.JPG.





Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/DSC00339.JPG


There are three more buttons around the mouse wheel. These buttons are also programmable; by default the button marked with + increses sentivity, - button decreases it and the third button is for switching between the active windows quickly.

*Performance*
On first plugging in the Logitech MX518, the computer automatically detects it and it works normally. All the buttons and settings work perfectly and even without the driver software installed, the DPI of mouse can be changed and other buttons also work with the default function assigned to them by Logitech. It has an optical sensor which can sense upto 2000 DPI.


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/DSC00343.JPG


The cable of this mouse is little thicker as compared to that of my preevious mouse-the Logitech MK200. The on the fly DPI changing is helpful, like if you are editing a photo and need to place a mark right on the next *pixel*, then decrease the DPI to increase the control over pricision of mouse. Or if you in middle of a road with cops all around you, just increase the DPI and start firing insanely everywhere by moving the mouse only a few inches. Or, if you are sitting behind a car and need to make a head shot, decrease the senstivity and kill the person in front of you..  
I was using this mouse for about 3-4 hours continously and it was really very comfortable! This mouse is definately better than my previous "non-gaming" mouse.


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/DSC00344.JPG



*Driver*
Installing the driver is very easy and simple. After installation the confusing part starts. On starting the software Windows 7 shows an error that this application has known compatibility issues!(I have *not* updated the driver.) On running the application nothing happens, no errors, no pop ups. The driver comes with a well written help file.


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/DSC00350.JPG


The first screen on mouse has 3 selections: first mouse, incase you have more than one gaming mouse on your computer; second button selection and third is task. When you click on any programmable button, you can assign it any task like autoscroll or DPI change. You can also assign a keyboard key to it.


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/D0.JPG


The second screen has functions about mouse pointer, like show pointer trail and similar things.


Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/MX518/D0.JPG


The third screen is "Gaming Screen". It has many functions like game detection and to keep the left right buttons as it is. Nothing much useful here, but On clicking "Advanced Options", the application shows DPI changing screen. Here you can assign 5 different DPI settings, from 400 to 2000 Dots per Inches. The DPI settings need to be in increasing order and you can also add your games to a list of games that driver knows. I don't know why this is there, even help file cannot tell me much about this!

There is also another tab in the software that is named "tools". Under this screen, it shows different options like update or check for news etc.

*Conclusion*
The Logitech MX518 is a great and comfortable mouse to use and play. The driver has some problems, but you won't mind it as it doesn't act as a great obstacle between you and game . This is a lovely mouse that everyone would like to have. Again, as this is my first gaming mouse I can't say how it competes with other gaming mice but when compared with a gaming mouse, we all know who the winner is- The MX518! 

PS: This review MAY not be complete, some spelling or grammatical mistakes may be there. Please inform me about them. Thanks!


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice review for those looking to pick this mouse up. I didn't know that the bullet holes effect was just a sticker. That is a let down but thanks to you I found out before buying. 
Keep em coming.


----------



## masach315 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am using it for more than 1 year and for playing games mostly shooter. Have no complaint about it and good enough for every beginner if the design suits your grip style.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 2, 2011)

I thought of getting this.. but moved to Death Adder because of the aesthetics and DPI. 


Btw, Re size the pictures please. 4k resolution. Seriously?


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

How much does death adder cost.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 3, 2011)

2.1K 
Flipkart.com: Razer Death Adder 3500 DPI Mouse: Mouse


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2011)

^ 2,050. From Flipkart.


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

I am saving for a new mouse actually. Do you guys think I should get the MX518 or wait longer and get the DA. Usage will be to play Indie games and regular browsing and stuff. Don't want El cheapo mice. Do you think either of these two could be used without a mousepad?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 3, 2011)

i will vote for DA+Razer Goliathus Omega Mouse Pad Speed using it without a pad will wear out the mouse feet quickly


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2011)

^ My Combo that is.

I am now using Deathadder + Goliathus Omega Control. Deadly combo.

But... don't think that you will become a pro gamer once you have the mouse. It just makes you better at which you are good at. In fact, you should give it time to get used to the new sensitivity and DPI.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2011)

^^Same opinion. I'm going for same. Though not sure about which mouse pad to go.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ My Combo that is.
> 
> I am now using Deathadder + Goliathus Omega Control. Deadly combo.
> 
> But... don't think that you will become a pro gamer once you have the mouse. It just makes you better at which you are good at. In fact, you should give it time to get used to the new sensitivity and DPI.



And add me to the same list. 
Deathadder + Goliathus Control


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

I am surely not going to become a pro no matter what mouse I use. I just want to buy a good mouse for myself. Just can't make do with El cheapo stuff anymore.

Goliathus control is for how much? What are its dimensions?

I will be using the mouse in a dusty environment so please advise accordingly. If MX518 is more rugged, then I will get that.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 3, 2011)

449 @ letsbuy
270mm x 215mm x 3mm however there r other versions which r bigger than this

Buy Razer Goliathus-Fragged Omega Mouse Pad-Control ( 270mm x 215mm x 3mm) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

@krow: I suggest you go to a local shop and try out the mouse for yourself. They might not open it for you but since most mice come in a packaging that looks like a cast of the mouse itself, you can see the fit and grip using the outline of the package. I hope I'm clear. I usually provide pictures when words are lacking but I'm on tapatalk.

Ivs seen a few people changing their mice just because it did not fit them well. 

Sent from LT15i


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2011)

If you are living in a dusty environment, then, MX518 is the best buy. Its kind of  hard to keep Deathadder clean. Because of the glossy sides and rubber top.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

I have the imperator. It fits your description too but dust doesn't bother it. I guess we use our mice a lot so I don't see dust settling on it


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

Imperator is beyond my budget. I can save up a max of Rs 2000. I think going by your inputs, I will go for the MX 518 as I am not that hardcore a gamer that I have to spend extra for DA and MX518+mousepad will cost less than DA.

Goliathus Fragged, is it a must-have? How does it compare to the cheaper Rantopad offerings like H1 and H3?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 4, 2011)

^^If build quality is considered, MX518 >> DA,(But that doesn't means DA is crappy built). Otherwise, DA >> 518 in all other aspects.


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

Budget also matters. That is why I am fine with the MX.


----------



## masach315 (Nov 4, 2011)

At the end, what we buy is decided by our budget. Get the MX518 and hope to see your review. Regarding surface, it will work find even on glass surface. I'm also not a hardcore gamer and used MX518 with CM Storm Battle Pad. Both are enough for my use


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

MX518 is the best one can get @1.4K
~2K budget Deathadder is the best choice..
G500 is also a good mouse ~3K.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 5, 2011)

I sometimes feel people just buy a mouse according to the budget they have. I haven't come across a review of all the mice which says for eg: why the GS500 is miles ahead of the MX518

My choice of imperator was coupled with lack of awareness (apart from GS500) and the design of imperator which I loved and really impressed me, I knew nothing about its specs. Having said that I can't say its better than the MX518 I used a long time ago in a gaming cafe (he told me not to tell anyone that there's a 518 in house  )
And imperator sells for twice as much as the MX518. So all this recommendation for DA, GS500, Naga etc confuses me. Is it comparatively better or is it a personal sole experience, I wonder.

_I think it is more important that you get the fit right._ The imperator is an excellent mouse for a palm grip. Unfortunately I use finger grip to hold my mouse. This is an expensive realisation. I would like you all to realise it before the purchase and not be in my state. (I love the Imperator though )
I was told in the forum by someone else that most mice come in the (body fit type) countoured packaging. That way you can get your fit right.

For a gaming mouse I would say:
~ *The DPI is a useless number.* The minimum found in the entry level gaming mouse is what you will be using in any mouse be it the GS500 or the naga i.e. around 1800DPI +/-400
~ *Get the fit right* (should be about 90% of buying criteria)
~ *More money = More buttons* (as simple as that) Pay for them only if you need them. The most notable features of the buttons on the mice are "on the fly DPI adjustment" - useful in FPS games and few Macro buttons (depends on the user completely)
~ Look for warranty. Its a gaming mouse. You will never abuse something so much in your life as you will do a gaming mouse. So see to it that it survives a gamers usage cycle.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah ok I will check out the fit before buying.  Really nice post. Thanks for taking the trouble to explain.


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Nov 6, 2011)

Am I the only one who think MX518 looks UGLY?


----------



## Nipun (Nov 6, 2011)

rajdeepsingh86 said:


> Am I the only one who think MX518 looks UGLY?


YES


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2011)

Who handles Razer RMA? Logitech is handled by Rashi if I'm not mistaken.

Thanks for resizing the pictures, Nipun. And is this (Razer Goliathus Fragged Speed - Omega (small) mouse pad) the Goliathus control mousepad you guys were mentioning?

EDIT: I think it should be this one (Razer Goliathus Fragged Control - Omega (small) mouse pad). Right?


----------



## Nipun (Nov 6, 2011)

^Yes, it is control one. And yes, logitech is handled by Rashi 

EDIT: This is my 555th post... hehe


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2011)

Found my answer, Razer RMA is handled by Acro Engineering and Tirupathi Enterprises.

Acro Engineering is owned by SMC International if posts on other forums are to be believed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 6, 2011)

Tiupathi Enterprises handles Razer RMA.

I am using control edition. Because at 3200dpi. The last thing you want is a bit more acceleration (atles t.. thats what I think). So, I chose control edition. It is quite good.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm going to go to SMC International tomorrow and pick up a Razer Death Adder and Goliathus Control mousepad. DA will cost me about Rs 2,250 at SMC. Is that a rip-off?

PS: Decided on DA as MX518 is EOL apparently and I want to avoid Rashi as much as possible.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 6, 2011)

I have this mouse too using it with Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II(speed edition).Its really a super mouse at 1.3K
Btw. great review *Nipun*


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 6, 2011)

Krow said:


> I'm going to go to SMC International tomorrow and pick up a Razer Death Adder and Goliathus Control mousepad. DA will cost me about Rs 2,250 at SMC. Is that a rip-off?
> 
> PS: Decided on DA as MX518 is EOL apparently and I want to avoid Rashi as much as possible.



I bought my DA from 1850/- using a discount coupon some time back. Anyways, get the Black Edition of DA, which looker cooler, and has a better grip.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2011)

Krow said:


> Found my answer, Razer RMA is handled by Acro Engineering and Tirupathi Enterprises.
> 
> Acro Engineering is owned by SMC International if posts on other forums are to be believed.



Acro didn't reply to my mail about the faulty Imperator.  Damn them! 
I somehow found them to be the importers of the Razer products sold through letsbuy (its on the box actually  )


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, they are distributors, so they will import too I guess.

Found a good coupon on Homeshop18, but order failed for some reason. Will try again in the morning.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 7, 2011)

i am using 1800 DPI on my abyssys with goliathus speed i switch to 3600 dpi only while sniping again the choice of mat is completely individual taste i would suggest to get a feel of both the mats before deciding



Krow said:


> Found a good coupon on Homeshop18, but order failed for some reason. Will try again in the morning.



please avoid HS18


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2011)

Why avoid them? Got my Xbox controller from them without hassle.
Going to try ordering from them only because I'm getting both mouse and mousepad for 2.2k.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 7, 2011)

because few months earlier they canceled the  sidewinder x4 keyboard orders after confirming the stock we ordered its was not me alone there were some others also from tdf & they send the refund cheque after month after calling them 20-25 times


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll try my luck once more. Hope the deal goes smoothly


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

^^ 
Since you didn't like the bullet hole sticker and MX518 is in it's EOL, how about G400 
The new MX518 as Logitech markets it(Even mentioned on the box as new MX518) 

LogitechÂ® Gaming Mouse G400

Refer *this* link for comparison pics

The only problem with MX518 is that, the rubber coating comes off after a while and it doesn't look good, I had to peel off the entire coating. 

Regarding mouse pad, if you live in a dusty environment I suggest go for the Speed edition from Goliathus, the control edition has a textured surface which traps dust more than speed edition. 
I have both and I live in quite a dusty locality, comes from experience


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 7, 2011)

^^ that's a MX518 reboot with increased DPI


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

> ^^ that's a MX518 reboot with increased DPI


And cheaper than MX 518.
Was selling for 1.3k on flipkart.


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2011)

The G400 looks ugly. I do like the bullet hole sticker on the MX518.

Anyway, I read your advice on the mousepad after ordering the Control edition. I'll keep the pad under cover at all times then.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 8, 2011)

My experiences with Logitech mice have not really been very good. I've had a Logitech G1 mouse, which was one of the best mice I have ever used. This died within 1.5 years. My experience is opposite: Logitech mice absolutely don't do well in dusty environments. This was replaced by an MX518 (older 1600 DPI version) which also failed in 2 years. I replaced it with a DeathAdder 3.5G which, though working well, had a lot of firmware bugs initially (most likely fixed now).

I can say with some confidence that the DeathAdder 3.5G is a better mouse, glides smoother and has much better precision on even ordinary mousepads compared to the MX518. However, I didn't want to put up with the firmware bugs I had and hence gave it to a friend.

Now I'm using a Microsoft Sidewinder X5 and it's been going extremely strong with no bugs whatsoever. It's only 2000DPI but it suits my purposes. And it's built like a tank. In fact, My Microsoft mouse and keyboard have outlasted any Logitech or Razer devices I've ever used, and I put heavy stress on these devices.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...ping-guide-feedback-thread-8.html#post1526848


----------



## RON28 (May 28, 2012)

mithun_mrg said:


> i am using 1800 DPI on my abyssys with goliathus speed i switch to 3600 dpi only while sniping again the choice of mat is completely individual taste i would suggest to get a feel of both the mats before deciding



3600 dpi for sniping? have you reached sky and met god there?


----------



## Nipun (May 28, 2012)

RON28 said:


> 3600 dpi for sniping? have you reached sky and met god there?


----------



## kapilove77 (May 28, 2012)

Yes its very nice mouse but i don't feel any dpi sh*t or something tho.


----------

